# Moving to within an hour of Barcelona



## stevenlane (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi to everyone on the forum.

We are exploring the possibility of moving to Spain - myself, my wife and our 5 year old daughter. We lived previously in Andalucia, are fluent in Spanish and familiar with the Spanish way of life and work. We currently live in Ireland and work in alternative healthcare and run an online business. In Spain we will probably focus on our online business.

We have identified the Barcelona area as somewhere we might want to live. We would like to be within an hour's reach of Barcelona, and within easy reach of coast, mountains and beautiful countryside. Initially, our plan will be to rent. We don't want our child to go to a Spanish school, so we are wondering about international schools in the area or Steiner schools. 

Can anyone advise us where to look - which towns, area etc? Does anyone know of international schools? How much rent are we likely to pay for 3 bedroomed accomodation? How does the cost of living compare to the UK/Ireland


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevenlane said:


> Hi to everyone on the forum.
> 
> We are exploring the possibility of moving to Spain - myself, my wife and our 5 year old daughter. We lived previously in Andalucia, are fluent in Spanish and familiar with the Spanish way of life and work. We currently live in Ireland and work in alternative healthcare and run an online business. In Spain we will probably focus on our online business.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

you seem to have this well thought through

I can't help specifically with the area, but for International schools I recommened that you look at Welcome to Nabss | Nabss


----------

